# CIA Med Support



## Infinitejest12 (Jul 26, 2019)

Hey guys, just wanted to ask a dumb question. I understand that the CIA has it's own paramilitary force (maritime, ground, air) and was curious as to whether they have their own forward medical personnel (trauma surgeon, Nurses, Medevac etc.) in case things go wrong. I assume that maybe they just assign regular military medical units to do this but was contemplating if they have their own.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Jul 26, 2019)

You can assume they have their bases covered but I don't think this is the place to discuss details.

But welcome to the site and good luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 27, 2019)

CIA boys are too smooth to get hurt, when you got it, you just got it...but I did hear they have LSD...!


----------

